# Lonely Knitter



## ShelbyNT (Nov 4, 2016)

My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

My knitting friends are on here. There is always someone, day or night, whether you want to talk knitting or other topics.

I'm hoping I live long enough to retire and then be ableto offer to teach the children at the nearest primary school (where my children went) who attend the after school programme.

Do you live somewhere where there is a common room where you can sit and knit and see if you can drum up some interest amongst your cohort? I know someone who teaches tertiary students at one of our local halls of residence.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome Shelby, I live in Melbourne Victoria, Australia, and unfortunately I don't knit with anyone, my family of knitting ability have since died, and my daughters want nothing to do with knitting, sewing, crocheting etc. So I knit on my own with my hubby occasionally helping unwind the yarn.

Di


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome! Lots of great people here always ready to help, advise, instruct or just listen if you have to vent about almost anything.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I was also a "lonely knitter" beginning in 1954. It was only when I first got online - in the late 90s - that I was able to touch base with others my age, older, and younger. They are there, it's just not easy to find them without the help of the internet.

I'll bet that there are even a few in your college. Have you tried posting a notice on a bulletin board there? (Do today's schools even _have_ physical bulletin boards??) After I retired in 2002, I went back to school, and discovered that there was a thriving knitting group with free weekly meetings on campus. Most were students, some were professors or other staff - i.e. a good cross-section of ages and experience levels.

Many churches have knitting groups - usually to make things for sale at periodic bazaars or to make prayer shawls - but they'll often welcome outsiders to their knitting group.

Good luck finding or creating a yarny group! In the meantime, there are just a few of us on here ... over 155,000 last time I looked. We'll serve as your knitting group until you find a face-to-face one.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope this site helps you a lot. I found my knitting friend right on here. I have another knitting friend, my sil, but she lives in Virginia and I live in Washington State. Welcome to the site from Washington. I think you will enjoy it here. When I was your age I was the only one I knew that knit too, so I taught a lot of my friends also, plus a few years later, their kids, and mine too.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Shelby , I will be your friend , I live south of Dothan Al. which is a ways from you I know but will gladly exchange PM's or emails with you. I am a disabled person who knits, crochets and sews to stay sane.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Welcome. Knitting and crocheting have no age barriers. I've belonged to knitting groups where the youngest was a college freshman and the oldest was close to 90. Our ages never mattered because we had something in common - our craft. The more experienced shared their knowledge with the rest of the group, and anyone needing help was free to ask questions.

If you live on campus, work on your projects in the common areas - you may find that there are other lonely knitters who would like to get together. Put a notice on the bulletin boards at school, ask if the town library has a knitting group. Check the Knitting Guild and or the Crochet Guild to see if there are any local chapters. Google theme to find the websites.

Search for charity knitting groups in your town or nearby. There might be a Project Linus group, or a group that knits for the hospital or homeless shelter.

I now prefer to knit at home. Sometimes knitting groups can get very large, and it's hard for me to concentrate on my projects if there are a lot of conversations going on around me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ChasingRainbows said:


> ... Sometimes knitting groups can get very large, and it's hard for me to concentrate on my projects if there are a lot of conversations going on around me.


We're usually only 6 to 8, but I've learned - the hard way, of course - to bring only brainless projects with me. Last week, it was an unravelling project; I wanted the yarn, and the $10 I spent for the ugly afghan made it worth my while. Cannot make a mistake when undoing something!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

G'day Shelby....welcome to KP, I live in Adelaide, South Australia. I would check out your local library, or local Council to see if there are any knitting groups in your area. You will make some great new friends here on KP. You will get great advice, support, friendship etc from all over the world. Have fun with your crafting. Jen.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Shelby, I'm an old retired RN, out of active service so to speak, since March. I actually learned to crochet in nursing school in the '70's. Granny square hats, ponchos, bags, etc were very popular. My Gram had tried to teach me when I was 9 or 10 but I just couldn't get the hang of it. One of my classmates was a whiz with a hook. We lived in the dorm. I went to a 3 year diploma program; not many of those around anymore. There would be 20 girls in Connie's room, learning how to make a granny square. We had a blast & some of us kept it up. I had learned to knit in 4H & am better at that than crochet. I'm what I describe as an adventurous beginner with occasional delusions of grandeur. If someone expresses an interest, offer to teach them. Some of the stores like Michaels & Joann's offer classes. Go to one. There's always something to learn & you just might make a new friend. I know school is intense, but keep at your craft. Being a nurse can become all consuming. If you don't do something for yourself, you won't be living in balance. You are a human being with physical, emotional & spiritual sides. Care for them all. Only then will you be fueled up enough to take care of patients, your loved ones & yourself. Good luck! Pray about it, too. You never know how God might drop some crafter into your life. But put some feet on those prayers & check out a class at one of those big stores, the public library, a church group. God bless.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont knit these days, but you will find plenty friends on this Forum! I have never had a friend who could knit!


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Welcome to KP. Lots of friendly people here.

College has changed so much since I was there in the Stone Age that I hardly know how you would go about finding knitting friends. In my day groups were formed via notices on a bulletin board in the dorm lobby. When my daughter was in college a decade ago, she joined a knitting group that met in the student center. I believe they met weekly, very informally. The group changed each semester and after about a year fizzled out due to graduation and people moving on. But she enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

awww - i learned knitting at a bible study and then a community church had a knit grp to make charity stuff . i know knitting is really ''IN'' now -your schoolmates just dont know it yet . yes i find commeradery here on this forum . Adonai help this young lady find good friends who like a good pastime and a fruitful one in knitting !!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

As well as here there are several Facebook groups with young knitters as well.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Oregon.
I taught my niece to knit, no one else I know knits
expect for those on KP.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm in the small town of Chicago. There's a few LYS but really no one I know who knits. I went to some group knit togethers where I couldn't relate to the group but it was there that I found Ravelry.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I think you will find the FB Knitters are younger but you will pick up more about knitting here. The projects I see on FB seem less adventurous.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

ShelbyNT said:


> My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


When I needed a group to knit with, after my mum passed away aged 94 1/2, I started my own.
I spoke to my favourite coffee shop in my local mall to make sure they were ok with maybe 10 to 15 people knitting, chatting and of course drinking coffee and eating muffins.
They were happy to have us there on a Monday as that was the quietest trading day of the week.
I made a flyer which they passed out to their customers and slowly but surely the numbers grew until there was almost too many but then numbers eased off to 12 or so on a regular basis.
I now have several new friends I wouldn't have met if not for the group.
We have moved to a different place in the mall now but of course we still buy coffee.
You are young so you won't have a problem chatting to people and before you know it you will have people of all ages joining the group.
Our oldest was 90 and several in their 70s and 80s but also a lot of people in their 20s and 30s.
I am 74 and there is nothing I like more than chatting to young people who knit and crochet. I can teach them lots after more than 65 years of knitting and crochet but equally they can teach me lots too so we all gain something from the group.
Above all, have fun.
Colleen
PS, Forgot to say "Welcome" to KP.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to KP. If you take all the advice you've already been given, you won't be a lonely knitter for long! Check all the places that others have posted to help you meet up with other knitters/crocheters. Spend some time at a nearby coffee shop or school cafeteria just knitting. Sooner or later someone will approach you & ask what you're making. If they show an interest in learning, offer to teach them. That's a good way to meet others who have the same interests. My suggestion would be to click on the 'User List' at the top of this page & search by location for any KP members that might be in your area. You can send them a PM (private message) to find out if they'd be interested in a meetup. Give it a try!

Met my good knitting friend on this site. Noticed that she lived in the same city; so I sent her a PM & discovered that she lived less than 10 minutes away! This was over a year ago & we've been meeting a few times a week since then.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome. My only real knitting pal is my mom, but I do attend a knitting/crochet group at my local library, which is my only social activity. As caregiver to my disabled son, I don't get out much, but luckily, the library is 5 minutes from my house. You can try doing an internet search for "knitting group" plus your zip code, to find one in your area. If you live in a small town, you can do a search for the nearest city, if it's not too far away.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I have always knitted when alone; that is one of the things I do when I am not doing anything else. I would think, though, that Michaels, the craft store might have knitting classes where you could meet some local knitters. Maybe you could ask one or two of your friends to join you, so they could learn to knit. If you get a few of your friends to learn, you could start a little knitting circle that meets once a week. Personally, I prefer to knit alone. I am able to concentrate better.


----------



## ShelbyNT (Nov 4, 2016)

Sweet advice! Thank you so much for sharing! :sm02:


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Shelby, if you have a Panera or similar type restaurant nearby, check whether they host a knit and crochet group in the evenings. We have one in the next town, with a weekly evening session , where knitters buy a snack or sandwich and meet in the back. I think many young women are working or in school and do not have time to join a group meeting during the day. Maybe this will be the outlet for you to meet like-minded people! Good luck. (By the way, I met several knitting friends through KP!)


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Shelby, welcome to the forum. It's not just your age. I don't have many friends that are interested in knitting either, and I'm older. I have a few friends who dabble in yarn art but no one who is an avid knitter like me. I did teach my boss (who is a man) to knit and that was very rewarding. He is talking about knitting a hat in the round and so I will look forward to showing him how to do that. Maybe you could find someone who would like to learn. Well, good luck and even if you don't find anyone to knit with, I hope you keep it up anyway!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Does your school have an Art Department? Bet you can find Art majors who knit or want to learn to knit or crochet. (Especially if lessons are free)


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree with the suggestion to knit in public. A lot of people will approach you and want to know more about your knitting. Some of them will be knitters, some not. It is a way to meet new friends. I knit with a group at two different Paneras. We have gotten new members just because people notice us, we have met some fun new friends who don't knit. And Paneras has no problem with your sitting for as long as you want at a table. Sit, enjoy a bagel and tea and knit away. Good luck.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

I am a lone knitter but not lonely. I have no friends that knit and my daughter has no interest in knitting or knitted items, but my husband loves his hand knit socks and is always looking for yarn he likes so he keeps me busy. I don't visit my LYS as I find them to be stand-offish and rude an god forbid one should try to sit down at the knitting table as they look at you as if you are a space alien and totally ignore you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> I am a lone knitter but not lonely. I have no friends that knit and my daughter has no interest in knitting or knitted items, but my husband loves his hand knit socks and is always looking for yarn he likes so he keeps me busy. I don't visit my LYS as I find them to be stand-offish and rude an god forbid one should try to sit down at the knitting table as they look at you as if you are a space alien and totally ignore you.


Oh! I thought we had the corner on such unwelcoming LYS! The one nearest me has died; no tears from me. The other has moved, and I see no reason to go visit her new location; I'm sure it hasn't mellowed her any.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Knit in public places, especially where your fellow students congregate. Knitters and crocheters gravitate to each other. Also, check with Panera, bookstores with cafes, Starbucks, Etc. They often have knitting groups that meet in their spaces. 

Look up Stitch n Bitch locations.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello from Northampton UK. I'm sure some friends your age would be interested if they saw something you had made and you cold help them learn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

All my knitting friends are on here also! Great place.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Shelby, and welcome to this great forum.
I'm an Alabama gal too - sent you a private message. Check top of the page. :sm01:


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! I thought we had the corner on such unwelcoming LYS! The one nearest me has died; no tears from me. The other has moved, and I see no reason to go visit her new location; I'm sure it hasn't mellowed her any.


This seems to be a common "affliction" of the LYS and I really can't figure out why. If I were fortunate enough to be able to own my own LYS, l would certainly make it a point to be welcoming, friendly and ready to assist. A short time ago I dared to enter the shop to purchase a specific needle that I needed "right now" and noticed they had a sign-up sheet for email, so I mentioned to the co-owner that I had not received an email from them in at least a year----I was informed that it was probably because my email address was not legible when I wrote it " I said I didn't think that was the case as I received emails in the past but had not for the last year or so". The co-owner proceeded to tell me that they really don't really send out many emails as it was too expensive and if I wanted to know what was going on, I could follow them on Facebook. I just paid and left but two of my comments could have been 1) then why bother to have an email sign up sheet and 2) I wonder how much business do you think you have lost by expecting people
to follow you on facebook as I, like many, am not on Facebook often.


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Crochet seems to reign supreme around me. Everyone crotches. Please don't misread my statement. I crocheted before I learned to knit and I've done both for over 50 years. I enjoyed crocheting until carpal tunnel slowed me down and I switched to combined continental knitting to lessen the stress on my hands. I love knitting equally...the fabric created in knitting drapes beautifully and makes lace equal to my thread crocheted doilies and tablecloths.

It just seems that no one knits around here. So I felt like the odd ball. I knit in public and I get comments but no takers. With that said, I've met some wonderful ladies through this forum and I learn something new all the time. I am happily awaiting a couple of winter Texans who do knit so that my husband and I can share our knowledge and love of Texas and I can enjoy the companionship of a fellow knitter. I found them here.

I looked up meetup.com for events within 50 miles of you. There is an art studio that offers crochet classes. The reason I would encourage you to look into this is because you might meet a knitter who is expanding their skills. If not, it'll expand yours. The art studio owner might be willing to organize a knitting class.

Or you could use meet up.com to create your own group. You don't have to be an expert at knitting. You could create a KPers of Alabama group. You wouldn't have to meet every week. It could be a monthly or whatever interval you choose.

This is what I found:

https://www.meetup.com/Creative-Expantion-Art-Classes-Andrea-Lucas-Studios/

If you were close, you'd be another bonus kid for me.

Hugs


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Hi, Shelby. Check meetup.com to see if there are any knitting meetups in your area. If there are not, start one. Best of luck!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I first learned to knit when I was in college and about your age. I wanted to knit a sweater for my boyfriend (now my husband of 47 years). I learned from a How to Knit book of some kind. Had a friend now and again over the years who liked to knit but mostly not. Then I was in a situation where someone wanted to learn how to knit and I offered to teach her and another woman and we got together weekly (while we lived abroad). More recently a friend and I talked around and gradually got a group of about 8 women for a knit and crochet group and we meet every three weeks rotating houses to meet at. So leave your yarn out and visible, take it with you places and eventually you will find someone who also knits and you only need one other person to get started. If you have a Michaels or Joann's you might post a small card to see if there is interest in a knit get together. Or on the bulletin board at a grocery store. And age doesn't really matter. You can knit with all ages.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

gawatoc said:


> I am a lone knitter but not lonely. I have no friends that knit and my daughter has no interest in knitting or knitted items, but my husband loves his hand knit socks and is always looking for yarn he likes so he keeps me busy. I don't visit my LYS as I find them to be stand-offish and rude an god forbid one should try to sit down at the knitting table as they look at you as if you are a space alien and totally ignore you.


You must have visited my LYS because that's exactly how they act, LOL!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to KP. You'll always find online friends here. I can't offer any better advice than has already been posted but please follow it and I'm sure you will find your group. In the meantime, we're always here.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi & welcome Shelby from a little country town in Victoria Australia. I also knit alone but I do enjoy my own company. Have had to since my husband passed away & the kids left home. I knit for my 2 granddaughters & my friends grandchildren.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Take your knitting to the student lounge at college sometime. You may be surprised at the "lonely knitters" you have at school!


----------



## Aspen Leaf (Jul 5, 2011)

I have found various groups on Ravelry. (Easy to join and a very helpful site.)

Two pages of groups came up when your town and state were entered. Maybe this will help.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/browse/location?geo=true&address=Cullman%2C+AL%2C+USA&accuracy=4&lat=34.1748208&lng=-86.84361239999998&search=Cullman%2C+Alabama


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> G'day Shelby....welcome to KP, I live in Adelaide, South Australia. I would check out your local library, or local Council to see if there are any knitting groups in your area. You will make some great new friends here on KP. You will get great advice, support, friendship etc from all over the world. Have fun with your crafting. Jen.


Yes- I put a topic up on KP about 4 years ago looking for Adelaide knitters. The first meeting we had 6 turn up, 2 of us are regulars and one still comes sometimes. And others like Jen here have joined us as well. We started meeting in homes, but you may prefer to find a small room in a library or community centre (we outgrew homes so now meet in a library).
If you try this put where in the title-some will skip it if they don't where it is. I simply call my topic Adelaide Catchup. And though now that it is in a library a few others join the majority of us are here on KP.
Also involved in the Handknitters Guild and a group at what was my local community centre until I moved, but still go to the group.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Take your knitting and sit in a public place and see how many people come and speak to you about it. One of these might turn out to be that knitting friend you're looking for. Good luck. My best friend is also a knitter and it is wonderful to have her visit and spend all afternoon chatting about knitting.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Years ago before I found KP I had a group of friends that knit..we were together all the time.... we drifted apart some of us stopped knitting (I stopped for 10 years) we have all moved to different states and I picked up my knitting again and even though I knit alone I always have my friends at knitting paradise


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yahoo groups have knitting groups. I know they are here but I think it is world wide. Joined once but then got involved in the other groups and figured that 3 was enough! Can't remember how I found them but I'm sure a 19 year old student can find them if I did!
And welcome to KP by the way- didn't say that in my first post.
It is only in recent years that I too have found knitting groups- until then I always knitted alone or with family while I was younger. But once I left home rarely with others


----------



## lindalink (May 3, 2016)

I began knitting at 15 and used to bring my projects to basketball games. No one ever commented and many asked questions. Just keep knitting and some one will come along. I have a feeling that while in college time is limited with studies, exams and social life. So, enjoy the down time, don't mind going public. Someone will come along


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Try In the Loop Yarn Shop which is nearby Cullman. They get good reviews and are on Facebook. In fact they are advertising a yarn crawl. You will find some knitters there in addition to all the fine suggestions you already have received.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I live out in Amish country , I am the last to have elect,on my road my only knitting friends are online and that's ok with me.


----------



## Sharonknitandpurl (Dec 6, 2015)

If you go to the knitting group revelry and then type in Alabama in group, a list of groups of knitters from your state comes up. You could refine your search to the city you live in or your university. Hope you find someone.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I also knit alone as none of my friends knit. I hope you find a group or even start one up yourself, as others have said.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Shelby. Try your local library. Many host knitting groups. When I was working at a local college a student asked Student Activities to post a notice and send an email to students regarding interest in learning knitting. Everyone was pleasantly surprised at the large response. Perhaps you can start such a group yourself.


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

Public libraries also often have knitting groups. I recently moved to the Chicago area from southwest Florida because my DH passed away and I wanted to be near my children and grandchildren. I immediately contacted the Skokie Library and found a knitting group there. I met a great bunch of women. They told me about groups they attend at two other nearby libraries. I know that this is easier in the colder climates. It was a more difficult task to find knitting friends in Florida. But I started two groups and managed to find members for both. You may need to do the same. Good luck to you.


----------



## BarbAL (Aug 8, 2016)

ShelbyNT said:


> My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


Hi Shelby! Don't worry, I'm a "lonely" knitter too, I'm sure there are lots of us on KP! I am in Melbourne Australia but, since joining KP, I feel I have knitter friends all over the world! Good on you for sticking with what you enjoy doing, it's a wonderful hobby to have! Good luck with your studies and, remember there is always someone up for a chat on KP. ????


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

You might want to speak an advisor at your college about starting a knitting/needlework group there. You might be surprised to find others with interest in learning how or who also have been looking for a buddy. Or, sit in the commons area at school with your knitting work out. Whenever I knit in public, and it's often, someone begins a conversation with me about my knitting. Congratulations on your studies.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

36 years ago I taught a neighbor how to knit. We have been friends ever since. She knew how to crochet, but wanted to learn knitting. We still talk knitting all the time.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I found mine at the public library and standing in the yarn aisle at A C Moore. Knitters and crocheters have a way of finding each other. Why not post a notice and see if anyone would like to form a knitting/crochet group? Good luck.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

ShelbyNT said:


> My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


Is there a "public" bulletin board at the college? Post a note, include a specific date and time to meet, maybe in the cafeteria or some other open place, and see what happens.

Is there a recreation centre nearby? give them a call and ask if there is a knitting/crochet group.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Shelby! Welcome to the group! 
I like everyone's ideas here....especially Jessica Jean's idea about checking out the local churches! Doesn't matter what faith you belong to....she's right! Most churches today do have these groups. And, for some reason there isn't any in your area, I'm sure they'd be interested in starting one! 
Also, if a hospital is nearby you might check with them as well and even a public library.
In the meantime, everyone here is so very friendly & helpful. And who knows? You just might find someone here who is in your area!!!! 

HAPPY KNITTING Shelby!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Shelby! All of us will be your knitting friends until you find someone in your area. You'll find that this place can be very welcoming!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to KP. I have knit since I was around 7. I joined a knitting group via KP and the woman who started it lived in my neighborhood. We became good friends. Now she no longer knits and gave away all of her yarn. I now knit alone but never feel alone with friends on KP. When in college with the dinosaurs, we didn't have a formal knitting group, simply just knit at UCONN.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I'm a lone knitter too, I'm a little older than you at 45yo.
I don't have any friends or family that knit either but I discovered this fabulous forum and now I always have someone to chat to and of course there is loads of inspiration too.
I log in a couple of times a day to read and catch up.
Happy knitting and crocheting.....feel free to add me to your buddy list.
Sarah


----------



## Babe18 (Mar 24, 2013)

I solved the problem by offering to teach friends to knit! I now, have 3 great knitting friends. We learn new stitches using YouTube.

I start them out with some of my stash yarn and extra needles. If they love it we go to Michaels and I help them pick our their own needles and enough yarn to knit a scarf.

Happy knitting,

Babe


----------



## Melanie3688 (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome Shelby! Definitely check out your local library. We started a knitting group at our library when a couple of ladies inquired about a group. They too were lonely. A lot of good suggestions were made, I hope something will work for you. But don't forget to check in with us occasionally!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

When I was 17 years old my father took me into a yarn shop because he felt I needed to learn something I could use for the rest of my life...and I did. I was not too happy at the time because I would have rather been with friends but no one I knew knitted. Well it took time and some of my friends watch me knit and they took to it as well. I am now a grandmother of 9 and only one of my granddaughters knits but she is also in her 2nd year of a 5 year program to get her Ph.D. in Biology. You can look her up on Ravelry as in her spare time she does a little designing. Her Ravelry name is Lindsaymc7 and she has friends that also study, knit and dance!!! Somehow I believe that with your studies you will run into others that will learn from your skills and love of knitting. I live in Southern California and knitting is quite popular here so I bet it will be where ever you are. Good luck to you and keep on learning.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Shelby, welcome from Wisconsin. Many do not fully appreciate our craft. It will be useful as a relaxation tool in the nursing world. There are many friends at this site and numerous people for help/ Worry not and "cast on".


----------



## dawn2004 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi, I live in Lake Geneva WI. I've met many knitters at the coffee shops here, or the yarn shops (small owner shops) the last year I've been meeting women and men who knit or crochet at the local library. We meet on Wednesday's from 1-3. We gain new members often. I used to crochet with my mother who taught me when I was a little girl. She passed away just over 3 years ago. I miss my time spent with her, but not I've gained new friends, young and old.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Check out Stitch and Bitch website, maybe they will have one in your area. Also some areas have knitting guilds. Even if these organizations have mostly older women, you can learn a lot from them and knitting and crocheting is for all age groups.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I started knitting in college. No knitting friends either. One day I was in a book store looking at knitting magazines, sat on the floor and brought out my socks and began to knit. Soon several people gathered around and from that we formed our own group. What fun we had. Keep looking there are a lot of want a bees out there. Good luck with your career, a noble profession.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

ShelbyNT said:


> My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


I taught a friend and her mother to knit so I would have someone to talk knitting with.


----------



## blake5195 (Aug 8, 2016)

Have you taken your crocheting and knitting to the local bookstore or to school? Sir in the cafeteria or commons and begin working. Someone will come up and start talking to you!!!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome from Hopewell, New Jersey!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome from Cape Cod.
Pack your knitting bag and head to Starbucks, Panera, Dunkin Donuts, etc. And sit and knit awhile. You will become the center of attention and maybe find a knitting friend.
Find a common area at school and also knit away. There may be others right there.
And then there are us, about 150,000+. And mercy what you will learn here. And there is someone awake 24/7..LOLOLOLOL.
Ravelry.com is great for patterns. YouTube is awesome for videos to help you learn something new.
Hope you find your "knitting" friends.


----------



## horses6 (May 11, 2015)

Welcome Shelby. You could check out the adult education classes in your area, often times they have a course in knitting, crocheting. This would be a good place to start by taking a class, meeting people who are learning the craft. From there, you could organize a knitting group and meet during the week at a coffee house, library. I live alone and like you am a lonely knitter. I love going to my group to knit, chat about projects. Have met very interesting ladies. Hope this helps some.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I found some close knitting friends in church.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

At your age there probably aren't too many people in a small town that knits or crochets. I started knitting when I was a teen but I didn't have money so I couldn't afford it. I then picked it up again later on but dropped it again. Now I'm back with it. 

I am lucky that I do have a LYS in a bigger town 16 miles away and we have knitting sessions but we're just knitting acquaintances. My local library has a knitting group too. 

However, that being said I do most of my knitting "alone" at home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shelby I found my closest knitting friend here on Knitting Paradise. She lives about 1 1/2 hours from me but we chat on the phone and try to see each other as often as possible. I've also made many friends in the Knitting Tea Party (tea party as in sitting and having tea) which is a section here on Knitting Paradise. Here's a link to this week's session: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431728-5.html#9856899. Drop in and chat; it is a very welcoming group. A good number of us have actually met in person though separated by many miles. I also live in a major college town and we do have one LYS that has a group that meets but I rarely get there.


ShelbyNT said:


> My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Where are you? If you're SW of Chicago, please PM me. We have several groups going out here in the area, one which just started. I'll send you info.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Check the local Adult Education school to see if they have a knitting class - great place to make friends. If not there, try some of the classes at Michaels or Joanns or Hobby Lobby or a yarn shop to see if they offer knitting and see if you can meet people there


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

My friends don't knit either. My best buddy knows how but doesn't sit still well so never gets any thing done knitting wise. She started a pair of socks and two years later hasn't gotten to the heel of the first sock. Hangout in the yarn department of Joanne or Michaels and ask customers there about knitting groups.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

There were several yarn shops in Decatur when I lived there and one in Hartselle. It's been a while but they may still be in business and worth the drive if they have open knitting where you can meet new people.


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

I found my group two ways. First, I put an add in the KP for knitters to join a group at my house. That may be difficult for you since you are in school. From that group two if the women have become my bff's. Then there is a group who meets at our local Barnes & Nobles each Monday night. There are knitters of all levels and ages who are most willing to share their knowledge with you and help when you have a problem. Occasionally we go to a knitting show and have a great time. I hope this helps you. Good luck on your studies.

orangelady


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe show them a "quick" knit, something like a scarf with bulky yarn. My son's high school girlfriends enjoyed learning how to knit. Maybe they were trying to score points with my son  Have a knitting evening with snacks and a project to knit for Christmas. Good luck!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've met a lot of knitting friends here on KP. We've then gotten together and met each other in person.

How close is Cullman to Tallahassee, Florida? If it's not far, and you want to drive on over some day, please be sure to drop me a note. We can get together, drink coffee at the Black Dog Cafe, and knit!

Hazel


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Take a project with you wherever you go. Nothing elaborate, just something you can work on easily. You will attract another knitter or crocheter. Age is relative in this world. You will find yourself with knitting friends of all ages. And knitting in public encourages others to want to learn.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shelby I found my closest knitting friend here on Knitting Paradise. She lives about 1 1/2 hours from me but we chat on the phone and try to see each other as often as possible. I've also made many friends in the Knitting Tea Party (tea party as in sitting and having tea) which is a section here on Knitting Paradise. Here's a link to this week's session: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431728-5.html#9856899. Drop in and chat; it is a very welcoming group. A good number of us have actually met in person though separated by many miles. I also live in a major college town and we do have one LYS that has a group that meets but I rarely get there.


Hi Gweniepooh, I didn't know about the Knitting Tea Party. I'll have to check it out. Just made a cup of tea  Thank you!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome from England. You've already got many new knitting /crochet friends here, us.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm also a lonely knitter. Since I moved to the Jersey shore I don't have anyone to knit with. Would love to find a group in the Belmar/Wall area.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm a loner occasionally an have done groups some I've like some I didn't but I enjoy knitting an have been knitting off an on since I was 16 years old I learned to knit while I was working in a rest home by a retired nurse Miss Clair first thing I ever made was a hat it was brown an yellow angora yarn.. Just keep at it an you may find some people or teens an never give up the knitting or crocheting!!! I'm now teaching my grandchildren to knit...Good Luck!!!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

There are probably more than you think. There was a group of us in college who would do various kinds of needlework in the common room in the evenings. I belong to a prayer shawl group at church. We only meet once a month, but it's still nice to socialize. If nothing else, you might check at your local senior center to see if there's a group...they might welcome a young face!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

ShelbyNT said:


> My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


You're in a college town, try finding a nice spot on campus & knit there - in public. People will ask what are you making etc. They'll tell you who they know that knits/crochets. Ask around or call churches to see if they have a group that knits for charity. If you have a Community Education organization find out if they offer knitting as a class, if so, someone teaches the class - that is how I learned to knit.

There is a yarn shop in Hartselle, AL, called In The Loop Yarn Shop. Find there info. & make a Sat. road trip. If it's nice & you like it, go when you can - will give you something to look forward to & meet other knitters.
You've had several well meaning & kind offers for on-line friends, you are 19 & need face to face friends. Good luck


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome, lots of good ideas here.....do try knitting/crocheting in common area of dorm....you just might find someone else who thinks they are alone! You might even find someone who is willing to learn.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Look at "In The Loop Yarn Shop" in Hartselle FB page. They are advertising a North Alabama yarn crawl today & next Sat. That could be a good starting point.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome Shelby! I also wish my daughters wanted to learn to knit and crochet, but they don't . Try your local library. I have found that a lot of them have knitting groups that meet on a regular basis. Good luck with studies and keep knitting.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Take some knitting everywhere you go. Take it to the library as a short break from studying. Take it to the local coffee shop (there must be one of those). Take it to the park & knit outside when the weather is nice. Eventually someone will stop & admire your work. It might be another knitter or it might be someone who has always wanted to learn to knit. If other people know about your knitting because you have it with you, you might find other knitters in unlikely places. It might be a professor or a librarian. I usually have small projects with me, socks, scarves, right now I have something larger, but I'm anxious to get it finished so I can wear it, especially since I spun the yarn that I'm knitting. Oh, and welcome from Kansas!????


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey, Shelby!! You got friends on KP. I'm a beginner and have learned so much here. And no one I know knits either. No one even at my Church. And I live in a bigger city. My sister sort of knits but we live pretty far apart. Get on here every day and see what folks are up to. Post your projects, questions and whatever else you might need and you'll always get a response!! Have fun and take care!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

ShelbyNT said:


> My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


Hi, Shelby and welcome from Australia.
Do you mind me asking if your name is a reference to the late, great Carroll Shelby of Shelby Mustang and Cobra fame?

In your situation, the only thing I can suggest, is to offer to teach a few people you are friends with and see if anyone likes it. Perhaps you could get them involved in knitting or crocheting basic squares to make blankets for people or animals in need. Who knows, they might be more keen to try, if it's for a good cause. Good luck.


----------



## vegasjoan (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Shelby: there is nothing like a face to face group to share your love of knitting with, but you might enjoy watching You Tube video podcasts where many of the hosts are in your age range. My latest favorite is The Yarn Hoarder. She's new to podcasting but already has several thousand subscribers. All podcasters put links to resources & often mention other podcasters they enjoy. 
Another suggestion is to knit at school in public, you'll be surprised the interest created when you do this. Perhaps you can teach others to enjoy your craft. Social media is another link to finding knitters in your area. Put a Meet Up request on FaceBook, Twitter or Instagram. Another source of all things knitterly is RAVELRY. Join some groups, podcasters often have groups that coincide with their podcasts and have very generous give sways. Last but not least, Knitting Paradise is a good place to hang out! So many supportive, knowledgable knitters who are willing to help out on a myriad of subjects. Just ask a question, within minutes you'll have an answer or a suggestion.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Check Meetup.com--I have found too many knitting groups there! Of course, I try to go to them all! We welcome men and women of all ages. Also see if there is a knitting or textile guild in the area.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Our local library has a group that meets once a week.


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

Welcome. I live in England and a couple of years ago I met a teenage boy who was knitting a very complex cable jumper. We were at the railway station waiting for the train. He told me about Ravelry the knitting and crochet community. It was actually my father that taught me to knit when I was four years old.
Where I used to work people sitting either side of me also knitted as well as several others in the office. That was in the early 80s. Knitting does not at present seem to be so popular amongst the younger ones but as a fashion knitting seems to come into and out of favour over the years. Obviously some who have been hooked onto the hobby remain regardless. Maybe if you don't find many your age that are knitting you are just ahead of the trend.
Best wishes
:sm08:


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

My daughter is 18, also a nursing student at Penn State, and she knits....nit very often. Due to time constraints....there are more out there. Like yourself!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I was asked to start a group at our local library. You might check with the librarian to see if you can post a notice there. I agree that just being public with your craft is likely to being new friends as well.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Luckily enough I was born in a family who all knit and crochet. We discovered a sister when I was about 35 who had been adopted out and before she found us she considered herself a 'CLOSET CROCHETER". We all got a HUGE chuckle out of that one.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't have any knitting buddies locally which is why I like KP.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

A lot of church groups have meetings where folks gather to knit/crochet, also check with shops like JoAnns and/or Hobby Lobby near you to see if there are any groups that meet/work there. Good luck .........so happy to hear that the young folks enjoy the craft. :sm02:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I do not have any right now. If I could attend a guild I am sure I would meet up with some one, but it is too far from me and not public transportation. I would look for guilds or go on Craig's list and look for some one else that feels the same way you do. Or up an ad up at your school saying what you are looking for, there might just be some one else that feels the same way.


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

Another idea maybe you could start your own closed face group for local knitters to join. It may just be a way of finding interested people that live in your vicinity. :sm02:


----------



## Mary Lou Graves (Nov 12, 2015)

These are all good suggestions. I live in a large city where we have groups of knitters to join or help with a project. But the way I found my "knitting" friend was through volunteering. We both volunteer at the same non-profit & always had our projects with us. Now we meet and knit at restaurants or coffee shops. Knitting in public works too. People stop & ask you what you're working on, some are knitters & some just curious. Good luck.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I only have a couple of knitting/crocheting friends, and found them just by circumstance. I also go to a small knitting group twice a month, but also found it by chance in an article I discovered in a Senior Resources newspaper. Knitting Paradise is a great place to make friends of all ages and skill levels. I wish for you the best, and will be praying that you find a friend who 'speaks your language!'.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

There is a little known, _possible_, side-effect of knitting in public. You might be observed by someone who has - for whatever reason - a lot of yarn to get rid of. I was knitting while my kids were in swim-class, and another mother asked if I'd like a box of yarn she didn't want. Envisioning a shoe-box, I said yes. Well, it's a good thing I'd driven her home instead of walked over later on. The 'box' she gave me was the box a washing machine had come in, and it was full of yarn! 
Over the years, coworkers have also given me yarn that they'd inherited but didn't want. 
Had I not knit in public, I never would have received so much unsolicited yarn.


----------



## Lindita (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Shelby

I'm new to this group. It is very refreshing to hear that you knit & crochet. My daughter and granddaughters did not want to learn any crafts. I could have taught them so much. Instead they will send me a text asking if I can make them a scarf to wear the next day. Or my daughter, who is a teacher, is great at asking for me to make 10 scarves to give out to her teacher friends a week before the holidays!!! They just don't understand that I am not a magician and can't crochet or knit that fast?

Here are a few suggestions for you to try:
Ravelry.com look up Nancy Liggins design or Jody Pyott designs
The crochet crowd
bhooked
Gleeful Crocheting

These are all wonderful groups. Everyone is very helpful.
I've made several friends who share common interests.

Good luck.
you can also contact me anytime you like: (address removed)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> ... I was 16 years old I learned to knit while I was working in a rest home ...


At 16, I also worked in a nursing home - Fairlawn in Leominster - and re-learned to crochet from one of the elderly residents. I'd about forgotten how, since I hadn't done any in several years.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Look for a knitting group in your area, try posting on a bulletin board, or on internet. There are probably knitters around you some were. Also find a local yarn shop. You may be surprised Germany knitters you will find. Good luck.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Lindita said:


> Hi Shelby
> 
> I'm new to this group. It is very refreshing to hear that you knit & crochet. My daughter and granddaughters did not want to learn any crafts. I could have taught them so much. Instead they will send me a text asking if I can make them a scarf to wear the next day. Or my daughter, who is a teacher, is great at asking for me to make 10 scarves to give out to her teacher friends a week before the holidays!!! They just don't understand that I am not a magician and can't crochet or knit that fast?
> 
> ...


Lindita, welcome to the forum! But please go back to your post, click on edit and remove your email address from this public forum for safety's sake. You can send Shelly a private message & include it there. :sm17:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

You have a knitting buddy here in GA, right up I-59! You might do what I did when you have time. I volunteered to teach a knitting class free at the library and made some new friends who like to knit.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

He last sentence should say you will be surprised how many knitters you will find.


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

I used to be a Tawny Owl at Brownies and must have taught between 50 - 100 over the years to knit so there must now be rather a lot of teenagers and twenty somethings that know how to knit.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

ShelbyNT - I am in the same boat, but the difference is I am 76 and live out in the country far away from neighbors. I use to go to town (15 miles) away, to the knit shop there, but it has closed. Now I am all alone again. I go on "KP to read all the questions and replies. I just thought of something - Put a note on the college bulletin board, I bet you will find "fellow knitters". Just a thought. We here on KP always like to hear from you. I know it is not the same as sitting next to someone. Good Luck


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

There's a group at the local library in my hometown...I never knew about it until an old friend mentioned it. I didn't even know she knits until then. There are so many on KP that I've grown to love as friends, although we may never meet on this earth. You are never alone here.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome to KP. I see you have already gotten a warm welcome.

Where do you buy yarn? That might be a place to start. Don't limit yourself to just folks your age - we older folks are interesting too. Joy of knitting, or crochet or whatever is ageless. 

I knitted alone for years and years and still mostly do it, even though I now have a group to go to every other week - started by a lady at our church and has been going on for several years. I have mostly non-knitting friends to socialize with. I do come to KP for inspiration and to learn new techniques.

Good luck with nursing school. A portable profession I enjoyed for many years until I retired last November at age 70.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

So nice to hear about a young knitter. If I can be of any help please let me know. I do hope you find more knitters or, perhaps, you could set up a class at your collegee.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Shelby,

What I did whenever I was in a new place was: take my knitting or crocheting wherever I went. I had a small project for that purpose. I'd work on it as appropriate without being rude. Some interested people would approach me and we'd begin a conversation. I found that approach worked pretty well.

Good luck with your nursing schooling and future career. I was a registered dental hygienist and also volunteered with aids patients many, many years ago. Helping others is so very satisfying :sm01:

Sarah


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I have knitted since the mid 1960s and the number of knitters has grown amazingly since then. Bring your project with you and you will be
drawn into conversations nine times out of ten! There are all sorts of us out there.


----------



## Sharonrosalie (Nov 5, 2016)

Does your college have a list serve?
If so, post about starting/joining a group.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to KP. I lived 15 years in Cullman County (Holly Pond) but have moved to Decatur. We have a LYS here that meets on Thursday evenings from 5 to 7 and knit together. Yarn Boutique is the name. I am not the right age but I am enjoying knitting since I retired. I have a daughter that is a RN and have taught her to knit, but she not a great fan and is about to go back to school. Will PM you. You will love this group. Lots of ideas here and help if you need it.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a couple of suggestions. First, go to the top of a KP page and click "search" and type in Alabama. I counted 20 or so KPers who say they are from your state. Where they say what town they are from, contact them to see if they would be interested in forming a small group.

There is an event held annually in June called Worldwide Knit in Public Day. http://www.wwkipday.com/find-a-kip/kips-in-america/ This link gets you to groups in the US. Thee were quite a number held in Alabama this past June and many sites give a contact email address. Try there if there are any near you.

Lastly, what knit items are popular at your school? Fingerless gloves? Cowls? Boot toppers? Some small, interesting, not intimidating projects. Try knitting these in public places and perhaps wearing ones you've made. If people ask tell them you made them and offer to teach them. I've discovered that having some yarn I don't mind giving away and an extra set of needles works great at getting someone new to try.


----------



## diane.dee (Jan 28, 2012)

i am betting there are others on campus. also, check your local library. several libraries around here have knitting/crocheting groups. all ages attend and it is a lot of fun. as others have said, bring something simple because everyone gabs while they work so something complicated just does not work (i have tried it and gone home and had a frogging party)


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Shelby,
Sorry you can't find knitters in your area. This site is a great way to communicate, get ideas or advise. 
Also, try to find spinning group in you general area. Spinners for most part are very enthusiastic fiber arts people and they always welcome knitters or weavers. Often spinning groups organize fiber festivals and it is a great way to meet knitters in your area.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

There is Cullman Fiber Guild. They have Facebook page, you can try to get connected through them Good luck

https://www.facebook.com/cullmanfiberguild


----------



## pixit (Jul 4, 2016)

I have been a nurse working full time for 40 years. I used to knit 25 years ago and have taken it up again with a vengeance. Women have always gotten together such as with quilting bees or knitting circles. Maybe you could go to a seniors living and find some ladies there that you could join to knit with. I wish there were more people that would put down their phones and pick up knitting needles. LOL.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with the consensus here. Knit in public places. Someone will ask you what you are making and off you go with a new friend, although beware of someone asking you to knit something for them. Place an announcement on your bulletin boards all over campus telling people of a new knitting group starting out and you may be the only one for a couple of times but eventually people will start to show up.


----------



## CJW1951 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dear Shelby. I wasn't much older than you are now when I first set yarn to needles. I was also in the same field; Nursing , although I was in a different category than you. I was an EMT, fresh from the first EMT class offered locally, and I needed something to pass the time while I waiting for the calls. Knitting was the thing cause I could shove the needles into the ball and go.
My eyes are almost gone from old age, but I still relish the idea of putting needles to yarn and working complex patterns. To me it was dome of the most relaxing projects that I could do. Actually the expense is not bad either. A knitted piece can be Very Inexpensive, or very pricy, depending on the yarn you choose.
All I can say is there are plenty of knitters on here and there are plenty of opinions. You will always have a friend online. 

Charlie
"'Tis better to light a candle than to curse the darkness"


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow charbaby, I couldn't have said it better!. I'm a zillion year old RN too, having just retired about 6 weeks ago. Nursing school is one of the most stressful things, and handiwork really does help to smooth out the bumps between your ears. We will be your friends here, just post whatever you wish to talk about. Most of the time I'm proud of the way we relate with each other. Welcome from central Illinois


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

I haven't read all the other responses so forgive me if I am telling you something someone already has. On Ravelry, you can do a search of "knitters near me" and you can choose the distance. Perhaps you could do that then see if any of them are in a knitting group or would be interested in starting one.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi! I'm 63 years old, retired, and both knit and crochet. This is a great site, and because of members living in different parts of the world, there is always someone on. Unfortunately, a lot of people here associate the granny life with these crafts; however, I have been doing this for many years, enjoy, and glad you do too!!


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

charbaby said:


> Shelby, I'm an old retired RN, out of active service so to speak, since March. I actually learned to crochet in nursing school in the '70's. Granny square hats, ponchos, bags, etc were very popular. My Gram had tried to teach me when I was 9 or 10 but I just couldn't get the hang of it. One of my classmates was a whiz with a hook. We lived in the dorm. I went to a 3 year diploma program; not many of those around anymore. There would be 20 girls in Connie's room, learning how to make a granny square. We had a blast & some of us kept it up. I had learned to knit in 4H & am better at that than crochet. I'm what I describe as an adventurous beginner with occasional delusions of grandeur. If someone expresses an interest, offer to teach them. Some of the stores like Michaels & Joann's offer classes. Go to one. There's always something to learn & you just might make a new friend. I know school is intense, but keep at your craft. Being a nurse can become all consuming. If you don't do something for yourself, you won't be living in balance. You are a human being with  physical, emotional & spiritual sides. Care for them all. Only then will you be fueled up enough to take care of patients, your loved ones & yourself. Good luck! Pray about it, too. You never know how God might drop some crafter into your life. But put some feet on those prayers & check out a class at one of those big stores, the public library, a church group. God bless.


"....adventurous beginner with occasional delusions of grandeur..... ROFLOL That describes me to a T. Love your description and advice. :sm24:


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, Shelby. How nice that you are knitting. Seem, sometimes, that it is a dying art. My daughter doesn't want to knit, neither does my stepdaughter. I am retired now, and since I live in a small Canadian city without an lys, was knitting alone. However, through this site, I found help of all sorts, and a knitting buddy in a city about 120 kms away. You will find a buddy, and everyone here is so helpful!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome Shelby, you have certainly found the right place for support and help be it knitting, crochet, cooking, a good vent or really anything else you can think of. I can understand how you feel about wanting friends near by who share your hobby but sadly it's not a very "in thing" to do at the moment. Is there a knitting circle you could join in one of your local LYS? You may not find anyone your own age but some fabulous friendships have developed between youngsters and oldies.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

ShelbyNT said:


> My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


Hi Shelby, aren't you glad you joined our forum? I know you'll make many knitting/crocheting friends here and there is always someone that can/will answer any question you may have and, of course, if you know the answer to a question jump right in help out. Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We're usually only 6 to 8, but I've learned - the hard way, of course - to bring only brainless projects with me. Last week, it was an unravelling project; I wanted the yarn, and the $10 I spent for the ugly afghan made it worth my while. Cannot make a mistake when undoing something!


The knitting group that I attend sporadically has members who actually knit during meetings. I must have brainless projects if I'm going to even appear to be knitting. I had a piano teacher and public school teachers who insisted upon total attention whenever anyone has speaking and I've never been able to break that habit. I've heard a lot of stories about nuns being that way; I just thought I'd get it out there that other teachers can be that way, too ;~D. Next time I'm going to take a frogging project instead of a knitting one! Great idea!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Shelby --think of starting your own "meet-up" group for knitting, crocheting, etc. Maybe check with your library and see if they have an area a group could meet a few hours a week -- or maybe a church hall? Or, a community center, etc? Or, like all the others above have stated, stay in touch with all of us -- we're numerous, near, far and in-between, LOL. Or, post a flyer on a bulletin board at school, at your market, wherever public posts are put -- be sure you don't give out any personal information, however.....try and get a location to meet that is open to everyone.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, Shelby I feel your pain. When I first learned to knit - MANY years ago - I had my mother-in-law to help me and keep me company. We loved knitting together. None of my friends had any interest and that's still the case 50 years later. I tried a 'crafts group' and all I heard was Grandma talk endlessly which I have NO interest in whatsoever so I stopped going.

Yes, this site is very good but it doesn't keep you company while knitting so I know what you mean. I get a good book-on-CD and listen while I knit. I wish I had better advice for you but unfortunately I don't. Good luck and don't stop doing something you love just because you're smart enough and talented enough to do it and your friends haven't any interest. 

Post some pictures, we will appreciate your work.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/601688549953277

This looks interesting, knitters in your age group. Best wishes .


----------



## CeeKnits (Jul 27, 2016)

Welcome! I believe we are all young at heart when it comes to knitting or crocheting. ???? I'm fairly new to the forum, but I made a request and had some great suggestions very quickly and kindly proposed.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome Shelby. I feel you will find lots of encouragement , knowledge, & support for knitting & crochet here as you search for person/persons or a group closer to home. You have already got lots of suggestions. Where I live in London the place to find knitters is in the libraries. So I wish you success & look forward to hear of your progress & do also let us know what you are making.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome ! As others have said, my knitting friends are HERE  No one else here (family or friends) knits so when I found KP it was like gaining 1000's of knitting "buddies". I've learned so much here and everyone has been so nice! I know where Cullman is; when my hubby was stationed at Ft. McClellan we bought our Cairn terrier up there (many, many years ago lol).


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome Shelby. I live in NH. If you have a need to chat just send me a pm


----------



## velaine (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Shelby: I will be a knitting friend. I just joined today so am a lonely knitter. I'm not really lonely just alone on this kp site. Not too good with moving around from site to site on the computer, so feel alone in that area but I do knit a lot and would love to chat with you. From here I'm not sure what to do or where to go. Hope to connect with you. By the way I'm from the north part of Canada. My name is Velaine. As I've learnt to use on messaging in face book TTYL!


----------



## velaine (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi knitterang; im interested in which Canadian city you life in. Or which part of Canada do you live in. I am in Alberta north end. TTYL! :sm17:


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I just looked up WIP (didn't know about this site until a lady just told about it) There is a Knit Group in Cullman (KIP at the Festhalle
Cullman). Do you know where it is, check it out. I am going to check out Illinois.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

When I moved to Albany Oregon, I wrote a note on here, asking for knitters in our area. Several ladies met at the mall and we formed a group. It took us a while to find a place to knit. We found our leader lived in a mobile park and now we meet every Thursday in the Rec Room. We still have 3 of the original group and our meetings are wonderful.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor - I didn't know about this site http://www.wwkipday.com/find-a-kip/kips-in-america/.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi and welcome from Australia


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi and welcome from Australia


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

My knitting friend is the lady who taught me to knit....plus a few hundred new friends on Knitting Paradise who have given me countless hours of advice, entertainment, encouragement and knowledge!!! I hope you won't be lonely now that you've joined this group. We are the FUN KNITTERS AND CROCHETERS!!!

Welcome from the Sunshine State of Florida!


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

I have made great yarn friends attending Knitting Retreats. They are held all over and one near you would help you find others in your area. AND as so many others have mentioned, we've all made great friends in online sites like this. Welcome to our crazy world!


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, I live in Red Deer. And you? Good to know there are at least 3 Albertans on this site! I enjoy the worldwide perspective, though!


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi knittergang. Nice to know you're in Red Dear. I'm in Australia but my pen pal of over 50 years is in Innisfail Alberta ( we have a Innisfail in Queensland Australia too). I have been to visit her a few times. You never know I might get back there one day. I'm waiting for her to visit me here in Australia!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Shelby, when I was a college student in Colombia , South America, at about your age we had to wait for professor to be late 15 min to 1/2 an hour. Everyone would make fun of me at first because I always had my knitting with me, but the stopped teasing me when I wore my first top, made using the bits of time they wasted, beside I could also chat and respond, so I didn't miss much of the conversations going on. I would like to say that the entire class started to knit, but that did not happen. However I made two great friends who deared to knit after while waiting.
Welcome to KP, you will find talent unlimited and support, in the meantime, be patient and keep looking, most of all have fun knitting.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We're usually only 6 to 8, but I've learned - the hard way, of course - to bring only brainless projects with me. Last week, it was an unravelling project; I wanted the yarn, and the $10 I spent for the ugly afghan made it worth my while. Cannot make a mistake when undoing something!


I love your new avatar, Jessica-Jean, I had a cat that looked like that, she is no longer with us, but she was very special.


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

Just had a new student walk in and want to learn to knit. Had her first lesson yesterday. She's 90 years young. Bravo for her!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Try posting a notice to start a knitting group. Meet at a local bookstore, coffee shop, some place like that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lcs113 said:


> I haven't read all the other responses so forgive me if I am telling you something someone already has. On Ravelry, you can do a search of "knitters near me" and you can choose the distance. Perhaps you could do that then see if any of them are in a knitting group or would be interested in starting one.


I didn't know that!! Thank you!

OMG!!!! According to Ravelry, there certainly are a LOT of knitters within a five mile radius of Montreal - over two thousand!!! Now, to try to lure a couple more to our little group. I miss the two post-graduate students who brought the group's average age _way_ down while they were here. They returned to their home-towns after they'd finished their studies. :sm17:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Shelby, 
I can remember the feel of your pain about being alone knitting. I also started knitting as a teen. No one else I knew knitted, sewed or any other craft that I had taught myself to do, nor did they care or know about my likes. (My aunt taught me to knit.) Life is tough. When my brother brought my future SIL home ( I was in my early 20s), crafts were the only things we had in common. She taught me to crochet and I taught her to knit. She was also very lonely and from the Philippines and had a much better command of Spanish than English, so I also helped her there. Imagine being sent to a different country to get an education and not being allowed to go home. (Marcos had taken over as dictator of the Philippines and of her large family (brothers), some were working for Marcos and others against. The two daughters had been sent to America and ended up marrying GI buddies. 

I have not been in a knitting group until 3 years ago after I retired. The LYS have them, and there is a Fiber Arts group at the Library 1st,3rd & 5th Tuesday afternoon. We have a young fellow (10) that comes occasionally and others that take time off from their jobs, homemakers and retirees, some are even snowbirds that gather in the North in good weather and go south to other groups in the winter season.
This is a great place to get help etc. I don't know about friends. I would suggest asking around as others have suggested at churches, libraries etc. to see if a group exists or if one can be started. Best wishes for your studies and a knitting friend. Start searching in ernest. Have a good and fun time knitting until you find the right group.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I do not have a knitting group or partner either. Since I retired in 2009 I am knitting by myself at home. I enjoy the communication here on KP.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

ShelbyNT said:


> My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


Yoou justt found many huundreds of nnew friends.....maybe even thouusands.


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

Two suggestions: first, look either with google or in little local newspapers for knitting groups in your area. Second, take your knitting with you at the park, ball games, on the bus, etc. People will ask you about your knitting. I have found friends that way.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I am a retired senior & travel a lot on buses. As a result of taking my knitting with me I have encouraged many women to go back to knitting.One had been a client & she joined our knitting group.



leesadupree said:


> Two suggestions: first, look either with google or in little local newspapers for knitting groups in your area. Second, take your knitting with you at the park, ball games, on the bus, etc. People will ask you about your knitting. I have found friends that way.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Shelby! So happy to have you joining us! You might check with your local library to see if they have a knitting group that meets there. (Knitting and crocheting) I have one at my local library. Also, you might check with the churches in your area to see if any of them have a group. I am always happy to see young people knitting and crocheting. It is a wonderful hobby (passion!) and a great stress reducer. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Wooli (Jul 18, 2016)

I second the advice from Laceluvr. Knit in public. 

If you want to start a weekly knitting group, you might try deciding on a time and a place for the future group to meet. Then, go and knit there at that time. 

Our knitting group over the years has met in four different places: Calistoga restaurant, Panera restaurant, Border's bookstore and Books A Million bookstore.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Found a group at my local library. Maybe you could start one.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello Shelby
Welcome to KP.
I too am on my own since my dear hubby passed away and don't know anyone here that shares my passion for knitting or indeed any craft that I enjoy dabbling in from time to time. Also my family live away.
Stay in contact with KP and you will never be alone.
There are some lovely people here who are always ready to help or chat.
Hugs x


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome Shelby! Wow! You have gotten 12 pages of responses and it shows that people care about you. I care too! I will pm you and maybe we can get together sometimes.


----------



## Donnajean16 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi LK. I am old enough to be your Grandmother ☺ I once started a crochet/knitting group at my library I was Amazed to see so many people join...So if I were you I would post in the college newspaper OR on the bulletin board that You are offering Free Knitting Classes. I don't think it will be long before you have Others Your own age to Knit with. Good luck.


----------



## doribrandt (Oct 9, 2016)

Offer to teach somebody to knit. When you teach, you learn it better. Put a notice on a bulletin board, or whatever forum for notices your college has. There are probably several of you, and you just don't know each other.


----------



## GmaJoyce (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi Shelby: 
I started to knit, self taught, when I was in my first year nurses training (1960) and I was 17 yrs old.. I did not know any other knitters, except my Mom & Aunts. However, they were otherwise occupied - too busy to teach me. I spent alot of time happily occupied, creating things I thought useful. Remember, no internet etc. And I found a relaxing way to forget about my studies. And eventually knitted for my children, and now grand children.

Well, here I am, over 60 yrs later, still knitting and enjoying my craft. It took a lot of years (50??? ) before I found a group of women with similar interests. 

So, the long and the short (lol) is that you have this forum, with knitters from all over the world!!! to share your interest, to encourage your efforts, provide new ideas and much more.
Good luck in your studies. A endlessly interesting career. ( I could go on and on on that subject.)

GmaJoyce


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Shelby! I'm 29 and I know first hand how hard it is to find knitters around your age. There are a ton out there though! Some of my friends thought I was silly for crocheting (I learned to knit later) when I was your age, but I never let it bother me. 

Do you have a Jo-Ann Fabrics or Hobby Lobby in your area? They offer knit and crochet classes, which may be a way to meet people. 

Check for clubs and groups at your college! Check with the activities/student affairs department, they can tell you if your school has a Sit n Stitch or Stitch n Bitch Group. If they don't, you could start one! I bet there are other people on campus who knit or crochet, or want to learn! 

If you haven't already, make sure you join Ravelry. In addition to the patterns and yarn info, there are tons and tons of groups to join. There are interest specific groups, and even local groups so you can chat with knitters in your area!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Try this link from Meetup.com for knitting groups in or by Cullman, AL

http://www.meetup.com/find/?allMeetups=false&keywords=knitting&radius=Infinity&userFreeform=cullman%2C+al&gcResults=Cullman%2C+AL%2C+USA%3AUS%3AAlabama%3ACullman+County%3ACullman%3Anull%3Anull%3A34.1748208%3A-86.84361239999998&change=yes&sort=default

Sometimes knit shops have get togethers and classes, as well as libraries. If you can't find anything close by, you can start your own group, through meetup or try this link:

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=knitting+groups+in+cullman%2C+al+


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

My son's girlfriend is 30 & she knits. She knitted him a beanie for his birthday. I show her my knits when they visit. She's always interested. Hope this One's a keeper!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome Shelby! We may not be young like you but we are young at heart!! I'm glad you are learning a very useful hobby that will last you the rest of your life. I'm so glad you are one of us now!!!


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi friend,

I think you've found your knitting group right here. Hopefully you will find like minded friends at school as well. I too am a Nurse and have found that this profession knows no bounds as far as fields of interest. Many things have changed since I graduated in 1957 but I was able to go back to Nursing after a 20 yr hiatus. Congratulations on your choice of profession. Back to your query, I agree with the comments on finding knitting buddies. I'm sure that if classmates see your handiwork some will want to join in the fun. Best of luck in all your endeavors.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

you said you are a student, a good place to start looking for other crafters in in the Consumer family dep. aka home economics, check and see if you school has a re-entry program, this is for students who have been out of school for 4 or more years. often there like minded people in these areas, post flyers in the gym, student union, and any where people hang out. when I went back to collage at 40, this is how I found people who were like minded, you never know, but maybe there is some one you can teach the basics to. also check and see if you have a fabric store near you, they often carry crafting supplies and know if there are any knitters you can hook up with. other places; library and senior centers. But rember there are only 2 stiches in knitting, knit and purl and yarn overs, all other stiches are a combination of these good luck.. nanma


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Try this link from Meetup.com for knitting groups in or by Cullman, AL
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/find/?allMeetups=false&keywords=knitting&radius=Infinity&userFreeform=cullman%2C+al&gcResults=Cullman%2C+AL%2C+USA%3AUS%3AAlabama%3ACullman+County%3ACullman%3Anull%3Anull%3A34.1748208%3A-86.84361239999998&change=yes&sort=default
> 
> ...


Wow, that was a very smart way to find get togethers and classes! Well done!


----------



## grammyhellen (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Shelby I just found this site and joined up. You are the first one that I have responded to but wanted to add my 2 cents too. I'm retired and am 69 yes old I have been crocheting for many many years but can't say I'm a pro or anything but I do enjoy this craft, I know the basics of knitting but don't do much of it ... anyway just wanted to say hello. I make a lot of different items for my family and friends and have sold a lot of what I make too.. my girls aren't interested in learning to do either knittingt or crochet and don't sew much either. I have always tried to teach others if they were interested but most people aren't these days, I commend you for your ability. If you want to chat just get in touch ok hope you find some groups locally to join until later then happy knitting ☺


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

ShelbyNT said:


> My name is Shelby. I am 19 years old and I live in Cullman, Alabama. I am in college working towards my Associates in Applied Science for Nursing. I have been knitting for about 5 years and crocheting for about 10 years. I have never been able to relate to anyone my age with my hobby because very few people appreciate the art nowadays. There isn't a LYS in Cullman and I just wish I could find someone that actually enjoys knitting so I could have a new friend to share my interest with. Tell me how you found your close knitting friends!


Good for you! Knitting is so therapeutic, and a wonderful way to share love and warmth with those who are lonely and cold.

I have always knitted. When I was young we used to knit as we walked the playground at school, ball of wool tucked under our armpits... and so did the teachers!! That was quite some time ago. :sm12:

Now I knit everywhere. On the bus is a great place. Actually, anywhere in public is a great place. People notice, and comment. It's gotten so that people now say 'What are you knitting now?' and we have a good conversation. I have even been asked to teach a few to knit (or remind them how to do it).

As other have said, there are knitting groups - in Libraries, churches, hospitals (I found one once when I went to visit an elderly man in a Nursing Home). They're there, but sometimes need to be searched out. It's undervalued by many people, but a very social skill.

Good luck with it all, Shelby. It is relaxing, and I love that I am able to do something toward helping people (maybe me, when I need a garment), even when I'm in front of the TV (of course, these have to be relatively simple things - the distractions can cause mistakes).


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't ever give up looking. The right knit buddy will come along one day. I felt the same way, didn't know anyone that Knitted. But one day, here on the forum, someone close by, posted something about her knit group. That's how I found four groups in my area! Also one of the groups, ages range from about 20 to like 95. We all share the love for crafting and fiber arts. good luck and happy knitting, friend!


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't have any friends that I knit with. I just do my own thing. 
I have quilting friends that go on retreat with 3 times per year.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Look for ads for charity knitting groups that hold sessions at local churches or libraries or anywhere. I didn't know anyone in my area. When my son turned 18, I told him it was now my time. I found a local fiber group in the newspaper and a prayer shawl ministry at a local church. Have made many wonderful friends of all ages.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Shelby, I too have been longing for a friend that shares a hobby I love. I was placed on disability in 2007 and now that I no longer work, I have no one to speak with. Seems I was too busy working (usually worked 80 hours a week) I didn't have time to make lasting friendships. Words of wisdom: when you do start working, don't do as I did and become too busy to make lasting relationships. Other words of wisdom I can share: become a member on this site. Other knitters that live near you and are members of this site as well, may end up extending an invitation for you to meet up in one of their knitting groups. The women and men on this website are very friendly, uplifting and knowledgable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Carla584167 said:


> ... don't do as I did and become too busy to *make lasting relationships*. ...


I fear that too many of us also did that. Between work, home, family - there was precious little 'me' time. Result? Kids grown and fledged. Retired. House paid. But just the two of us. Frankly, as much as I love him, being joined at the hip 24/7 really is not mentally healthy for either of us. Making new friends at 70 is a damn sight harder than at 20, but I didn't know any better until it was too late.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I go to as many as 6 groups a week, depending on the week, so I understand your dilemma. I emailed a young knitting friend of mine in Auburn, Alabama, I think, about your problem hoping she was near you. She responded:
Unfortunately, Cullman is about 3 hours north of where I live. My friend and I have been doing craft shows for the past three years and I have noticed that Cullman has some, along with places in Birmingham. She can always look into going to a craft show in Cullman to see if anyone there has a knitting/crochet booth. Good luck!


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

Although its true some churches have knitting groups, I would check out local libraries or community centers. I believe there are knit2together(sp?) groups that meet across this country. Here in Wisconsin,USA I go to one that meets at my local public library. Plus some coffee shops host knitters. At least in this area two different ones that permit knitting groups to meet there a few hours each time a couple nights a month. I have been loom knitting for 38 years but only using the knitting needles about 2 years. Plus crocheting less than 5 years. Sounds like you a pro at the needle arts Shelby! Don't give up on trying to find a knitting group. Welcome to KP Shelby!


----------



## velaine (Nov 5, 2016)

I live in Rochester, Alberta. 100 km N of St. Albert. It is good to know there are other Albertans/Canadians on this site. it is great to ne able to talk to world wide knitters also. I like that. See ya! Velaine


----------



## velaine (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Carla: I understand what you said about being "joined at the hip" 24/7. My usband and I hae been so for a long time. That is all OK but we need to do our own thing now and again. fortunately we are slowly doing that. We been married 55 yeas and love it. I love knitting too and getting back into it. Still sew a bit and love cross stitch but it is harder to see. Love to hear from you again. Velaine


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Shelby - 
There is an app you might find useful. It's NextDoor.com and you can download it from the App Store for free. 
Next door connects folks in a neighborhood or town and helps you find all kinds of things like who wants to mow lawns to make extra cash, who knows a good house painter, can someone dog sit for a week? and in my case: who'd like to get together at a coffee shop to knit. I was amazed. Turns out it was lots of folks! Happy knitter here. Good luck!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Shelby -
> There is an app you might find useful. It's NextDoor.com and you can download it from the App Store for free.
> Next door connects folks in a neighborhood or town and helps you find all kinds of things like who wants to mow lawns to make extra cash, who knows a good house painter, can someone dog sit for a week? and in my case: who'd like to get together at a coffee shop to knit. I was amazed. Turns out it was lots of folks! Happy knitter here. Good luck!


Rats! It appears to be limited to USA only. :sm03:


----------



## mamadoc (Jan 30, 2014)

Check with some local churches. They may have some groups. The composition of the group will probably be the age of your parents or grandparents, but most groups welcome younger members. It's a pleasure for us "older folks" to have someone who shows an interest in the arts and handmade items. It helps to validate us and our skills and provides hope that the interest and skills will not be lost in the future generations. Conversations can be quite interesting and a learning experience for all.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I wonder if Shelby has seen all the replies and suggestions here. I do hope so, and that she continues to knit as a distraction from study. Everyone needs one.

Good luck, Shelby.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Shelby -
> There is an app you might find useful. It's NextDoor.com and you can download it from the App Store for free.
> Next door connects folks in a neighborhood or town and helps you find all kinds of things like who wants to mow lawns to make extra cash, who knows a good house painter, can someone dog sit for a week? and in my case: who'd like to get together at a coffee shop to knit. I was amazed. Turns out it was lots of folks! Happy knitter here. Good luck!


Sounds nice , but... when I went to website there is no information about it without joining, and no transparency about who started this, when it was formed and where the money to support what seems like an expensive advertising campaign is coming from.[ I got a slick invitation in the mail to join] :sm19:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I met my knitting pals at Knitters Guild in Blaxland, Blue Mountains Australia. We meet once a month and have a knitting night in Springwood Sports Club once a month on a Friday night and also a Sunday at the Red Cow.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

One nice thing about a worldwide site is that you can communicate 24/7. So, if you have bouts of insomnia,like Ido, you can always chat about many subjects, display your projects and funny stories, jokes,photos, etc.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We're usually only 6 to 8, but I've learned - the hard way, of course - to bring only brainless projects with me. Last week, it was an unravelling project; I wanted the yarn, and the $10 I spent for the ugly afghan made it worth my while. Cannot make a mistake when undoing something!


I live in a rural area & we are fortunate to have a casual group that meet weekly to knit/crochet, or whatever anyone wishes to do. We help each other & do a lot of chattering (surprise)! It is good to get out of the house & have fellowship with others ... helps keep the sanity in my life! Several yr. ago I used to get together with 3 gals that were almost 20 yr. younger & we had a great time ... one moved away & one is so busy with work (nurse) that we no longer meet, unfortunately. Until approx. 12 yr. ago I belonged to a machine knitting group & that was good ... inspiring to see what others are doing, & leaning new things all the time. LYS us not available here, so I shop online, or when I travel ...if I need to ... but have built quite a stash, so can knit the rest of my life without shopping!

I hope all the posts on this site have sent a huge "ray of hope" & encouragement to you. Happy knitting!!


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome!! Happy knitting in Rochester Alberta, or wherever you are!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

My friends are on here. They are smart, helpful and willing to lend an ear when needed. I have no family or friends who knit. My mom was an avid knitter, she taught me when I was 10. She passed when I was 30 (almost 60 now) I miss her everyday, especially being able to share my kids and grand kids with her and my passion for knitting. Stay on here, you will find a lot of friends here. Who knows, maybe someone on here lives close to you!


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

Sadly my BFF also knits. She is in California and I am in Ohio. Both my daughters also knit and are out of state. Solitary knitting can be peaceful. My LYS has some nice ladies my age, but we don't socialize outside the yarn store. Just be patient.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gypsysoul said:


> Sadly my BFF also knits. She is in California and I am in Ohio. Both my daughters also knit and are out of state. Solitary knitting can be peaceful. My LYS has some nice ladies my age, but we don't socialize outside the yarn store. Just be patient.


Thanks to the internet and applications such as SKYPE, even solitary knitters can knit together. I don't, but two of the others in the group I'm in do. They'll each prop their tablet on one side and knit away while talking the evening out - two or three evenings a week! Yes, they're both in the same city, but at opposite ends of it and neither is keen on driving three-quarters of an hour home late at night, especially with all the road-construction detours. If I could figure out how to get SKYPE on my laptop, I might even join them once in a while; it would certainly brush up my French!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What has happened to Shelby? So many nice replies.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> What has happened to Shelby? So many nice replies.


College student = plenty busy.


----------



## mudijoon (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi Shelby, my daughter was a lone knitter/crocheter in college too. She became very popular when it got cold and she made hats, scarves and gloves for everyone. She made some pocket money and friends too. She started giving classes in her dorm room. I realize living in Alabama it doesn't get that cold but if you get cool evenings maybe a light lacy shawl would work. If you get some admirers you could offer to teach them.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Is there a coffee shop or gathering place close to you. I've found many times if you knit in a place of that type other knitters will approach you. I'm a knitter since I was 12. I just retired after 42 years as a Registered Nurse and Registered Vascular Technologist. More and more young people are knitting now. I taught my Granddaughter and she loves it. She just turned 13 in November. There might also be some knitting groups in local churches. Many churches have Prayer Shawl Ministries. Also you might go online and check with the knitting Guild. There might be a local guild near you.


----------

